# Daughters' horses - opinions? (MUST HAVE SENSE OF HUMOR)



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

They look beautiful! What's she hoping to compete in? I think they might be able to make room at the Olympics for her


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Definitely winners! :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm thinking they must be apps... no tails :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hm, their necks are a bit short & they don't have any hooves.
They need to gain some serious weight.
LOL!!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Really should have a picture from the front and back to get a REALLY good feel for the horse. The topline is the straightest I ever seen. :shock: Very nice coloring and very nice ears!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Claire, my 5-yr-old likes to jump with with bay and my 6-yr-old doesn't do much beyond walk/trot. 

Good one, Appy!

They're definitely short in the neck and I'll see about those other pics, Solon. 

What color would you consider the one on the left?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the sorrel one over the bay! More bright! Lol!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

heyy! i've seen that breed before!
i hear they are very sturdy and reliable  

you've got some pretty gorgeous ponies there!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They are both lovely horses. You might want to put one on the other side of that fence though. The one on the left looks like its about to take a bite out of its pasture mate. Those ears are really pinned.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, those are the kinda horses I need to own!

They don't eat my money and poop out more work!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would be very VERY careful with those two horse, they may look sweet and innocent but I have a feeling they are sneaky enough to drop a mommy while she's watching her kids ride... I mean, don't let them get to close to you because I think they'll take your knees out!!!!


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

They don't look like they get along with each other. I agree though, they are the most boomproof horses I've ever ridden! LOL


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree, they look very grumpy with their ears pinned back like that! Definitely put them in separate paddocks and have a farrier come out IMMEDIATELY for their lack of errmm... hooves. 

Nice face markings!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

3neighs said:


> Personally, I think they're both a little on the thin side. I do like the bay's coloring, though.


agreed they are a little thin but their comformation is flawless. and i just loooove that bays colouring  just beautiful


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

If you ever decide to sell the bay I'll make you a good offer. I think it's just the type of pony I've been looking for for my nieces and nephews.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'd say the one on the left is sorrel? Now, are they geldings or mares, cause by the ears, they look to be mares. :shock: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

BTW - I think you guys have trimmed them a little too much. I don't even see the feet anymore!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i might have chance at a ribbon with one of your horses


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

You guys are funny! They're definitely easy keepers!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Can we get some pictures under saddle? Would be nice to see how they handle. Look great in the field!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I think that you got lucky with those two! Very beautiful. I bet they're a blast under saddle. My only suggestion is maybe up their feed a little. They look a tad bit on the thin side. Otherwise, LOVELY!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

PERFECT conformation! there cute. what breed?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent examples of perfect horses! I believe I recognize the bloodlines....are they out of bobbie socks and carpet burn???


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah... I'm not impressed! I'm telling you... be careful with them... I know... I had one once, it was out of the impressive line... he had a head that was hard as wood! and his mane was a little more leathery and he had these beady little eyes... but he threw me down all the same... he swung around... slammed into the side of my mom's knees and kocked me clean on the ground! I don't trust those little boogers!!!!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

what horrendous conformation! you'll never make the A circuit on THOSE nags!!!


----------

